# CZ75 pre model b safety detend plunger



## ZerBlatt (May 28, 2013)

I have an old CZ75 that I had to replace some parts in, and when I took it apart (I've never done that before) it was a part that came loose that I can't figure out how to assemle again. the part is called safety detend plunger, and I've seen that lots of people have had problems with that part. My problem is that I can't figure out how to assemble this part again. I can't find any instruction on how to do this. Could somone here please help me. The part drawing doesn't help me at all. It just states the name of the part, but not how to get it in place again.
Maby I have to use special tools, but I'm sure there must be a way to do it that people have done before. I would highly appreciate help.

It's part nr.24 on page 24 in this pdf:
http://stevespages.com/pdf/cz_75_armourer_manual.pdf


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd argue that it was called a detent, except I did look at the part manual and they call it a detend... d .. t... whatever I guess

anyways the safety detend spring and safety detend SHOULD act on a surface somewhere on the slide of your firearm. The spring should fit in a hole somewhere on the safety, the detend on top of the spring and when assembled properly should be generally hidden from view.

The detend and spring are what give the safety it's spring like quality when you take it from the safe to fire position and vica versa. It's what holds it in either position as opposed to lazily floating inbetween the two. There should be a groove the detend rides that acts sort of like a bearing surface with two detents, that is a small depression or hole, at the top and bottom of where the safety rides in.

When reinstalling the safety the safety detend spring and detend should be depressed with a finger or perhaps a small flat faced tool into the safety, insert the safety to where it goes, releasing the detend allowing it capture itself in the channel it should ride within. After installing the safety properly, verify function of the detend by flicking it from safe to fire. If it clicks postively into both positions you have suceeded. If not, try again, or admit defeat and go to a gunsmith.

I know this may all sound fairly confusing, I'm speaking in generalities from what I know as an Armorer and my experience with firearm in general. I don't have enough specific knowledge of the CZ75 other than I want one and they feel good in the hand. So take it with a grain of salt, I hope it makes _some_ sense.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Go to: The Original CZ Forum - Index and ask your question there. A good sub-forum to ask on is the "Ask Angus" sub-forum. Angus Hobdell owns the CZ Custom Shop. If anyone know CZs, it's them.

Good luck.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If you read a little farther in the manual, it talks about dismantling and re-assembling the safety catch. Page 26 of the manual (page 28 of the .PDF), item 7, gives instructions for dismantling the safety catch. It references an "assembly pin" used to hold the detent and spring in place under full compression for removal. Page 28 of the manual (page 30 of the .PDF), item #7, discusses reassembly, also using an assembly pin. I found a similar discussion about this part on another forum, and it was said that a paperclip could be used as an assembly pin to hold the parts in place during final assembly.

To me, it sounds like you need to slip the spring into a small hole on the back side of the safety lever, probably going into the central shaft/pivot area. Then you need to slide the detent plunger against the spring (the plunger may slide in a track or groove of some type on the back of the safety lever). The plunger has a tiny hole in it, as does the safety lever itself. Once the plunger is fully compressed against the spring, the two holes will line-up, and the "assembly pin" is slid through the holes in both parts. Then the manual compression on the plunger is carefully and slowly released until the remaining spring pressure on the plunger is holding the assembly pin in place, which is in turn, holding the parts in place in a correct relationship for re-assembly. Very important: DO NOT PULL OUT THE ASSEMBLY PIN until the safety lever is fully installed into the frame, or the small plunger and spring will be launched across the room into space (or shag carpeting), never to be seen again. Yes, this is the voice of experience speaking (not with this pistol, but from a similar procedure performed on another gun).

According to the manual, to fully install the safety lever, you then need to cock the hammer and place the assembled ejector into the frame, then push the safety lever through the aligned holes in the frame and ejector and secure it with the sear spring arm, THEN, after the safety lever is fully seated and installed, you can remove the assembly pin. To release tension on the assembly pin, move the safety lever through its arc of movement, and about halfway between the "on safe" and "off safe" positions, the plunger will be under full compression; at that point the pin can easily be pulled free.

Hope this was helpful, and good luck!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have learned, through unpleasant experience, that if there are small springs and associated parts to be lost, the work is best done within the confines of a transparent plastic bag, the larger the better.
I use the full gallon size, from Ziploc. They're large enough to use both hands within, and thick enough that parts can't break out through the plastic.


----------

